# Limit of RODS while surf fishing ?



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I have heard different opinions about there being a limit of rods you can have out at one time. I haven't had a chance to fish the surf much in the last couple years. I was never questioned or stopped in the past is there a new law or something I'm not seeing in my handbook. I have heard people saying 2-3 rod limit.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

piers have limits not the beach, you can fish 100 hooks legally


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

alvinslash said:


> piers have limits not the beach, you can fish 100 hooks legally


Except for PINS, they have a 6 rod per person rule :headknock, stupid rule!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Depends on where you are and who you are. Walleye/Lund guys seem to put out as many as they can and the heck with anyone else trying to fish while others seem to be somewhat more reasonable.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

fultonswimmer said:


> Depends on where you are and who you are. Walleye/Lund guys seem to put out as many as they can and the heck with anyone else trying to fish while others seem to be somewhat more reasonable.


That's funny right there, the snowbirds could care less!

Green to ya.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

physical attributes usually dictate the amt of poles ya wanna run after... say 20yd spacing... my limit is 3.
and that's w/flat beach to set down my beer in a hurry.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Heavy Surf Rigs*

Three to four is usually my limit, but I have fished as many as 17 over 200 yds or
so. That was with a group of kids from my church and we caught about 12 Bull
Reds and one Sea Turtle that overnight trip. 
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Mustad7731 said:


> Three to four is usually my limit, but I have fished as many as 17 over 200 yds or
> so. That was with a group of kids from my church and we caught about 12 Bull
> Reds and one Sea Turtle that overnight trip.
> Mustad7731
> Jack


 My buddy and I ran 15 one day\night NEVER again!!! so much work so much running back and forth and casting and bait and rigging and catching lol
James


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know about the rest of you; but three is my limit. If there's any fish out there, three will keep you busy enough.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Three is my limit but usually start with 1 and then may increase to 2. I keep the third as a backup if something is goes wrong with one of the setups. If the hardheads are biting I go to zero.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Limit of Rods While Fishing*

My limit is three. Two in rocket launchers and one casting. If specks are hitting, I only have one in rod holder and one casting - two in holders too many to take care of.


----------

